# My new yellow A3



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

Picked up an A3 the other day. I thought I'd post some pics of it. Its all stock at the moment, but I'll probably be getting a re-map soon. Perhaps a change of wheels........I'm undecided about the factory dark wheels at the moment








I'll link them as they're probably too big for the forum.
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/k...g.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/k...g.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/k...g.jpg
Any comments welcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: My new yellow A3 (harry_the_cake)*

I think you think like I think - Dark Wheels = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .
Otherwise, nice ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wish we got the 3 door A3...


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: My new yellow A3 (harry_the_cake)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: My new yellow A3 (harry_the_cake)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: My new yellow A3 (harry_the_cake)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: My new yellow A3 (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: My new yellow A3 (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: My new yellow A3 (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: My new yellow A3 (widemk4)*


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: My new yellow A3 (widemk4)*


----------

